# Age of Empires III CRC Mismatch?



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

Everytime I try to join an Age of Empire III Online Server I get "CRC Mismatch". Is this a setting I need to correct? I have the latest patch downloaded and installed but it seems I get this error no matter which one I try to join. Maybe it's because I don't have a high level city? I'm only Level 3 :*(

- If anyone knows what to do please help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's none of that. It's something to do with the coding. Since I cannot go to the site (restricted by the network administrator) try here.

One question which I need to ask, is the game from an original CD or downloaded? That could also be a factor.


----------



## ssds (Jan 13, 2006)

Try turning your firewall off, the same things happens to me in Command & Conquer....just EA bugs, Make sure to turn off windows firewall and the secondary one if you have it


----------



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> It's none of that. It's something to do with the coding. Since I cannot go to the site (restricted by the network administrator) try here.
> 
> One question which I need to ask, is the game from an original CD or downloaded? That could also be a factor.


It's a 100% legit copy of Age of Empires 3. I bought it from EB Games.


----------



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

And also the link you provided above was invalid.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sorry about the link. Like I said I was denied at my schools proxy... though I did google it so I thought it was a good link.


----------

